# Mosquito Lake Catfish Tournament 6/14/08



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The Northeast Ohio Catfish Anglers Tournament Series​Presents
The 
Mosquito Lake Catfish Tournament
Hosted by
Causeway Sporting Goods
on the lake in Mecca, Ohio 

Saturday June 14th, 2008
Registration begins at 7:00PM at Causeways Boat Ramp
Tournament hours are 8:00pm to 8:00am

2-person team event
$35.00 entry fee per team
Optional Flathead Pot is $5.00 per team
(current pot is $275.00)

6-fish limit on Channel Catfish

Fish must be alive to weigh

Pays 100% of entry fees to top 3 teams and big Channel Cat

Flathead Pot pays 100% to the largest Flathead.

Fishing allowed from Boat or bank.

Qualifying Tournament for the 2008 Ohio Catfish Classic

Sponsored by
Okuma, Vicious Fishing, The Hanhart Agency/Progressive Insurance, Ego Nets, Driftmaster Rod Holders, Frabill, Daiichi Hooks, Danny Kings Punch Bait, Team Catfish, Rejuvenade, Gander Mountain, Net Light, Real Magic, Fish Creek Spinners, Mega Cat Crew, Team Fish-On, Skipper Rods, FishHer, J.V.s Jerky, OhioGameFishing.com, Catfish1.com



For more information visit 
www.neocats.bravehost.com

Or call Jeff at (330) 948-2018​


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

just a reminder!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Is anyone looking for a no boat partner? I will share All expenses. 330-931-1802


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

gbourne said:


> Is anyone looking for a no boat partner? I will share All expenses. 330-931-1802


I'm sorry. I usually get a call or two before now from someone needing a partner. No one has called yet.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Thanks NEOCATS. The offer stands. I wouldn't mind going out on a boat a few times.


----------

